# Shutdown

## sciack

....uhm I know this is the same old question... how can I set it automatically? ACPI doesnt work on my pc... I've compiled the kernel with Advanced PM Bio Support and with Use real mode APM BIOS call to power off.

it doesnt work on my amd duron on a via kl133 motherboard..

thanks  :Wink: 

----------

## lain iwakura

if you're not sure what you have (acpi or apm), try this just for starters:

as root - dmesg|less

now you can see what happens when you're system boots up.  it will usually same something on the lines of this if it detects one of them:

```
acpi detected but not compiled in. 
```

this may give you the help you need.  also, if you're not already, update to gentoo-sources-r7 for the kernel.  

i'm sure there might be some other issues, but this may help.    :Razz: 

----------

## chrisjs

I'm guessing you're looking to auto-power-off the system on shutdown...

Try compiling APM into the kernel (not a module) and setting "Load apm at boot time" 

That was something I had forgotten to do with my system at first and prevented power-off.

----------

## sciack

 *chrisjs wrote:*   

> I'm guessing you're looking to auto-power-off the system on shutdown...
> 
> Try compiling APM into the kernel (not a module) and setting "Load apm at boot time" 
> 
> That was something I had forgotten to do with my system at first and prevented power-off.

 

Oh... maybe you're right  :Wink:  I'm sure about I have set up the APM in the kernel when I compiled but I'm not sure to have done also 'Load APM at boot time'.... I'll check it  :Wink:  Anyway ACPI destroy my system  :Sad:  Even if my mobo has ACPI... but it doesnt matter.. thanks guys for your support.

Buh bye

----------

## sciack

 *chrisjs wrote:*   

> I'm guessing you're looking to auto-power-off the system on shutdown...
> 
> Try compiling APM into the kernel (not a module) and setting "Load apm at boot time" 
> 
> That was something I had forgotten to do with my system at first and prevented power-off.

 

Damn! Done it... but it doesnt work!! grrr... my mobo is a via kl133 chipset based.

javascript:emoticon(' :Crying or Very sad: ')

byez

----------

